# '02 2500hd Negative Camber - DIY fix?



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm getting ready for summer and want to switch tires over on my 2500... I got a good deal on some goodyear wrangler MT's but I don't want to ruin them with the bad camber my front end has.

To start, over the past 16 months or so I have done some front end work, new hubs, new shocks, along with new inner and outer tie rods. The inners and outers were done some time apart... maybe 6 months. The truck had real loose steering which was fixed 90% by the new inner tie rods last fall. 

I had also cranked the T-bars when I first got the truck.

I know I should have gotten an alignment after cranking the t-bars. and after doing the outer tie rods, and again after the inner tie rods... but I didn't  , so here I am.

The problem is a terrible camber, I believe it's considered negative camber... the tires look like: //___\\ It almost looks like one of those gay "stanced" cars, except only in the front lol.

Is there any way that I can adjust this myself? As you can tell, I hate taking my baby to get fondled by another person 

BTW, the toe in/out seems fine, the tire wear only really indicates a camber problem, the edges aren't feathered, the wear is a pretty even angle across the tread.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Does it sit any lower in the front?


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Just get an alignment. There are back yard ways of doing it but it's not worth a set of tires


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Agreed, you can adjust it youself, but for less than a hundred bucks, you can have it properly aligned, unless it needs other parts (like ball joints or bushings). Besides, when you change the camber angle on those trucks, you are also changing the caster angle and inturn it is changing the toe angle. SO yes you could get your camber to 0 but chances are your caster and toe angles would be way off. You could also get your toe to 0 but your caster would still be off. Caster is a NON wearing angle but it will affect how the vehicle drives. The vehilce will always want to lead to the least positive caster. Meaning if the left is 5 degrees positive, and the right is 2 degrees positive, the vehicle will lead (pull) to the right. JUST GET AN ALIGNMENT


----------

